# Layla



## LaylaKitty (Nov 3, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my baby Layla...most of the pictures I have are of her sleeping, since that's what she does best.

ps...hopefully I uploaded those correctly :-D


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a cutie! How old is she?


----------



## LaylaKitty (Nov 3, 2012)

she is about 4 and a half months, some of those pictures are old...but too cute to not share  

Anybody know if she is considered a tuxedo?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Layla is adorable. If she is just black and white then I believe she is a tuxie.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Very cuddley looking! :-D


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cute kitty! I've always thought that if I had a girl cat, her name would be Layla.


----------



## LaylaKitty (Nov 3, 2012)

Dropping Layla off to be spayed in a few hours , I'm nervous for her...hope she does okay at the vet overnight. I'm sure tomorrow I'll get some more good cuddly pictures when she is groggy.


----------



## LaylaKitty (Nov 3, 2012)

Here are some more pictures of her cuddling, hopefully she still loves me like this when I pick her up tomorrow.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

She is cute! I heard the song Layla today and thought that would be a good name for a cat.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

hope everything went well!


----------



## LaylaKitty (Nov 3, 2012)

Layla is home from the vet, kinda shaking and chilling out in front of the space heater but she did eat and drink a little bit so hopefully she will be good to go in time to meet the family for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Most young, healthy cats recover quite quickly from spaying and I have never know one be less affectionate after it. 

She's adorable -I don't understand why black and white is unfashionable - two of mine are black and white and another is white and black.


----------



## LaylaKitty (Nov 3, 2012)

more pictures of Layla, mostly her trying to distract me from studying...but lets be honest I'm a med student so I study too much, I love her distracting me from time to time. The one in the box is her right after she got spayed, she camped out in that box for 2 days in front of the space heater..all healed up and back into trouble now!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Is she in your backpack in the second picture? It's soooo cute!

"Why study when you can look at me?"


----------



## LaylaKitty (Nov 3, 2012)

yep, she loves my backpack and my purse..I'm getting the impression she wants to come to class with me. I bet she would think differently if she knew that my med school shares buildings with the veterinarian school..lol.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She looks like she is playing zombie in the last picture :wink:


----------

